# New Fish Day



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pct02bFbPuA

my new sanchezi, looking great.
watch the video in HD


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If those convicts decide to breed... you are going to have problems.

Cool vid, but separate them asap


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

they do breed, lots. they were in my main tank with the shoal breeding for the last 3 months,3 breeding pairs.
I have advertised them on facebook. waiting for someone to come collect


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Dont eat the ciclidos?


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

not yet, trying to get them rehomed, before they do end up as dinner


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

nice sanchezi!...


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

So Jealous of you people who get their hands on serrasalmus species! 
Nice Fish! Serras really look meaner than Pygos!


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah I agree they look better individualy than pygos, but a shoal of pugos beats any serra I think


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome man! I can't wait to get my new fish!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

what new fish are you getting, Ray?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Once the new tank is running and the two Reds are in there a week or so, I am getting their siblings/old tank mates. The guy I bought the first two from had four for sale that grew up together. He has agreed to sell me the other two so that all four can be together again.


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------

